

How much technical capability has Anonymous demonstrated so far? - boh
http://www.quora.com/How-much-technical-capability-has-Anonymous-demonstrated-so-far?__snids__=13973951#ans388620

======
arjunnarayan
Anonymous not only is composed of the technically savvy people, but has
immense potential. If say, tomorrow, Julian Assange is conclusively killed by
the United States (with some evidence saying it was the US Govt.) they would
probably gather many new recruits. If an election was stolen in the US with a
load of evidence of massive voting fraud, I imagine anonymous would add half
of hacker news to its membership. Anonymous is pretty much a nerd-mob amassed
as a response to whatever they're massing against. And their technical
capacity is determined by what they're fighting. If its something stupid, its
probably just the script-kiddies involved. If it's something serious and
massively threatening the societal sense of justice, I imagine some pretty
tech-savvy otherwise-professionals would get involved.

It's composed of a demographic that tends to lean anarcho-libertarian with a
_very_ strong sense of justice and fairness, also coinciding with a
demographic that tends to run most of the revolts/revolutions throughout
history (men between 18-35). And is pretty much a subset of the 4chan
demographic (which isn't too hard to get into/understand if you're a redditor;
and who isn't a redditor these days?).

They aren't dangerous unless you're doing something wrong in their eyes: and
while their evaluation of what is right is rather hazy, and their responses
ranging from ineffective outrage to very disproportionate rage, I find it hard
to condemn what is essentially a very democratic volunteer amassed group of
people.

------
Pooter
Enough to be dangerous. How much more to they have to demonstrate?

